# Travel Advertising > Shopping >  Blog commenting

## tranzysmitha

hello share with me blog commenting sites of online shopping sites.


microwaves

----------


## ankita1234

Online shopping site does not have blog for the comments. Either you can comment below the product

----------


## davidsmith36

The web journal remarking space is imperative since it adds an intelligent component to the web journal. Perusers can share their considerations on the theme and begin a talk with the blogger. Blog remarks are what make a feeling of group among faithful online journal perusers.

----------


## Rettu

Thank you for sharing!

----------


## brittany

Is this a joke or something the online shopping sites don't have a blog commenting option

----------


## shamu424

The definition of what a blog comment means. A blog comment itself is a comment that someone submits through a form on one of your blog pages. Blog comments can be an indicator of how effective a blog post is, because the more comments typically means the more popular the post was.

----------


## trumpy

you've got to pick a pocket or two

----------

